#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  >  نصب دوباره Windows XP بر روی لب تاپ ! بدون درايور ساتا !

## mortezatagi

با عرض سلام . من یک لب تاپ asus دارم الان بر روی ان ویندوز vista نصب است قبلا می توانستم بر روی کامپیوترم ویندوز xp یا vista نصب کنم اما الان دیگر نمیتوانم سیستمم رو ویروس کشی کردم اما الان دیگر بوت xp رو نمیشناسه و نمیتونم ویندوز xp رو نصب کنم. انواع ویندوز های xp رو هم امتحان کردم . پیغام خطایی که میدهد به شکل زیر است. لطفا کمکم کنید

A problem been detected and windows has ben shut down to 
prevent damage to your computer.
If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. 
If this screen appears again . follow these steps:
check for viruses on your computer . Remove any newly installed hard drives or hard drive controller. check your hard drive to make suer is properly comfigured and terminated.
Run CHKDSK/F to check for hard drive corruption , and then restart your computer.
technical information:
*** stop:0x0000007b(0xF78D2524 , 0xc0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)
با تشکر از دوستان
من اصلا نمی توانم وارد تنظیمات بایوس لب تابم بشم میشه کمکم کنید. من وقتی سی دی ویندوز ایکس پی رو در لب تاب میگزارم و اونو ری استارت میکنم بعد delet رو میزنم فقط دو گزینه میاد که میگه میخواهی از cd بوت بشی یا هارد وقتی cd رو انتخاب میکنم شروع به خواندن اون میکنه و صفحه کاملا سیاه است تا زمانی که اون پیام بالا بیاد . حتی ویندوز ایکسپی رو وقتی در داخل ویندوز ویستا هستم میگزارم باز هم نمی توانم نصب کنم و هر کاری کردم ولی نتونستم به قسمت بایوس برم لطفا کمکم کنید .یا وقتی که لب تاب رو روشن میکنم و delet رو میزنم باز هم به قسمت بایوس نمیره .
من قبلا میتونستم به قسمت بایوس لب تابم برم با ویندوز ایکس پی اما الان نمیشه.قبلا چندین بار ویندوز ایکس پی یا ویستا یا سون نصب کردهام اما حالا نمیشه


من از ویندوز ایکس پی که شما گفتید هم استفاده کردم اما باز هم همان مشکل رو دارم . من وقتی سی دی ویندوز رو میزارم و دستور بوت از سی دی رو اجرا میکنم فقط یه صفحه سیاه میبینم تا وقتی که خطای بالا رو ببینم . لطفا کمکم کنید

----------

*Service Manual*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
دوست عزیز 

پارتیشنت رو هنگام نصب ویندوز باید فومت کنی. فرمت میکنی یا نه؟ چون فایلهای بوت ویندوزهای قبلی با هم مشکل ایجاد کردند. اگر فرمت کردی و باز هم این مشکل بود پارتیشنی که می خوای روش ویندوز نصب کنید scandisk کن و نهایتا دوباره پارتیشن بندی کن مشکلت حل میشه 100 درصد. 
الآن هم فرمت کنی باید مشکلت حل بشه. اگر ویندوز ویستا رو به صورت ریکاوری داری خوب اون پارتیشن رو کلا ریکاوری کن بعدش ویندوز xp رو نصب کن و با استفاده از نرم افزار مخصوص بوت ویندوز ویستا رو برگردون چون در مرحله دوم ویندوز xp رو نصب میکنی بوت ویندوز ویستا خراب میشه که راحت میشه برش گردوند. البته به DVD ویندوز ویستا هم نیاز داری

من توصیه میکنم اون ویندوز ویستا رو بیخیال شو و ویندوز 7 نصب کن. درسته که ویندوز خودت اورجینال هست اما بدرد نمیخوره ویستا و 7 خیلی خیلی بهتر هست کرکهای جدید به خوبی ویندوز رو کرک میکنه و میتونی مثل اورجینال آپدیتش هم بکنی
موفق باشی

----------

*imanfc*,*mortezatagi*,*sardarshams*,*Service Manual*

----------


## Service Manual

*سلام

اين خطا به اين خاطر هست که ويندوز شما درايورهاي ساتاي لپ تاپ شما رو نميشناسه يا بايد از ويندوزهاي XP زير استفاده کنيد :

http://www.downloadha.com/1389/10/سی...-january-2011/

http://www.asandownload.com/archives..._pack_3_final/
يا اينکه وارد تنظيمات بايوس لپتاپتون بشيد و دنبال گزينه اي مثل :

SATA Mode

يا 

IDE Integration

يا 

IDE Configuration

يا

SATA Configuration

بگرديد و اونها رو روي IDE تنظيم کنيد و اگر گزينه اي به نام IDE نداشت از روي حالت SATA خارج کنيد تا مشکل حل بشه !

البته ويندوز XP در همون ابتداي نصب وقتي در قسمت MS-DOS هستيد مينويسه که براي نصب Raid يا SATA کليد F6 رو بزنيد که در اين حالت آدرس درايور SATA رو ميخواد که بايد براي نصبش آدرس درايور SATA رو بهش بديد . البته در ويندوز هاي 7even و ويستا به دليل اينکه درايورهاي لازم رو دارند اين مشکل پيش نمياد !

اگر ويندوز شما درايور لازم رو نداشته باشه و يا با فشردن کليد F6 اونو نصب نکنيد با همين خطا روبرو ميشيد .

Press F6.jpg
تصاويري از تنظيمات بايوس ، در صورتيکه درايور رو نداشتيد يا از ويندوزهاي بالا استفاده نکرديد ميتونيد با تنظيم بايوس اين مشکل رو حل کنيد :

01.jpg

02.jpg

bios.jpg

BIOS_Advanced_IDE_Config.gif

bios_ide.png

On-Chip Sata Mode.png*

----------

*amen*,*imanfc*,*mehdi8320000*,*mortezatagi*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*sidolf*,*Taha_u*,*جمشيدا*

----------


## nekooee

سلام

اما آقا رضا ایشون خودشون در عنوان پست گفتند که لپ تاپشون درایو ساتا نداره یعنی IDE هست برای همین من در این مورد بهشون نگفتم که از ویندوز xp sp3 استفاده کنند ولی اگر این مورد رو اشتباه گفته باشند و هاردشون ساتا باشه بله باید ویندوز xp سرویس پک 3 نصب کنند تا مشکلشون حل بشه

----------

*amen*,*imanfc*,*mehdi8320000*,*mortezatagi*,*Service Manual*

----------

